# Here's a pic of Seal Team 6 that took out Bin Laden



## CRISSMAN6903 (Mar 11, 2011)

Where's Rambo at? I heard he was there.


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

Thinking I would poop a load of tabbouleh, if those guys were coming after me too!! lol.. Glad they got that SOB!! Real American Hereos for sure!!


----------



## stubborn (Mar 19, 2011)

My former team mate is team leader of DEVGRU ALPHA team.... what you know as SEAL team 6 or the team that got the privilege to take out OBL. Went to school with him and worked with him before we joined the Navy. Not somebody you want to screw with even on your best day!!!!!! This is a group of guys you honestly want to be friends with, laid back and average Joe's unless they are on the job..


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

Good guys to be friends with, especially when visiting the fine drinking establishments of Little Creek!


----------



## LongbowLogan (Jan 11, 2010)

I love america


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

I appreciate those fellas...a lot!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

where is chuck norris..


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

That picture needs to be buried. Look at it guys. it's either maneuins or little toys. Surely our seals are not made of plastic.


----------



## jimmyk (Oct 14, 2007)

I agree, fake pic!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Gotta admit it was a nice try..but definitely a fake pic


----------



## danceswithbow (Apr 7, 2004)

I can promise you, they are not that flashy and arrogant.

And they are made of real skin:set1_rolf2:


----------

